# windows and doors



## rookieron (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking for a source for HO scale window and door frames for built from scratch buildings.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is one place to check out.

http://www.northeasternscalelumber.com/shop/windows.html?page=all

I use tiny plastic L bars from the hobby
shop for my building's window and door frames. One half
of the L shows as front frame, the 'glass' is glued to the back and you
get just right inset. Paint them with metalic 'color' and you
have aluminum frames like in the pic.









Don


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want the complete door and window here's another place!! Grandt Line Industries. Also the Tichy Train Group has some 
http://www.grandtline.com/

https://www.tichytraingroup.com/Shop/tabid/91/c/ho_doors/Default.aspx

I have never tried to build the complete door or window. I use the complete ones for everything.

Dave


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

I use Tichy for everything I build.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Micro-Mark has a pretty good deal on 2 different sets of Tichy. 
http://www.micromark.com/130-piece-ho-scale-architectural-parts-assortment,7382.html
http://www.micromark.com/117-piece-ho-scale-window-assortment,11386.html


----------

